# My malt has gum stuck close to her lip !



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have not a clue where the gum came from but it is very close to her lip and there is no way it can be cut off. I'm too afraid since it is extremely close to her bottom lip.She has a grooming appointment Monday and I do not know if it is a good idea to tell them to remove it cause she never really stays still for them and I'm afraid they'll accidentally cut her. What do u think??


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Two ways to remove gum from hair or fur is to either try using ice-cubes to freeze it, then it will break of in chunks. (may not be overly co-operative for that) or rub oil into it or peanut butter and leave it for 20 mins. it should then pull out easier.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you think one of your daughters may have either given Vanilla some gum or dropped some she could have eaten?

Do you know what kind of gum it is? Sugar free gum is extremely toxic to dogs. If you think she may have eaten some, you need to get her to your ER vet asap.

Xylitol: Common Sugar Substitute Xylitol Can Be Deadly for Pets

Is Chewing Gum Toxic to Your Pet?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd use peanut butter. It's messy but it really works to dissolve the gum.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Do you think one of your daughters may have either given Vanilla some gum or dropped some she could have eaten?
> 
> Do you know what kind of gum it is? Sugar free gum is extremely toxic to dogs. If you think she may have eaten some, you need to get her to your ER vet asap.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid she may have picked up the gum along our walk ....but i did not notice it right way .... my kids don't chew any gum so we do not even have it in the house. I don't think she ate it cause it looks like it just got stuck to her fur. I think her intention was probobly to eat it though. It doesn't seem to bother her it is a very small piece but I do not even remember her really having her face in the grass or sidewalk along our walk.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Do you think one of your daughters may have either given Vanilla some gum or dropped some she could have eaten?
> 
> Do you know what kind of gum it is? Sugar free gum is extremely toxic to dogs. If you think she may have eaten some, you need to get her to your ER vet asap.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.

Praying she didn't ingest any of it and that you can get it out. 

Linda


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

poochie2 said:


> I'm afraid she may have picked up the gum along our walk ....but i did not notice it right way .... my kids don't chew any gum so we do not even have it in the house. I don't think she ate it cause it looks like it just got stuck to her fur. I think her intention was probobly to eat it though. It doesn't seem to bother her it is a very small piece but I do not even remember her really having her face in the grass or sidewalk along our walk.


If she picked up gum that had already been chewed, it isn't dangerous, thank heavens.

Most people aren't even aware how toxic sugarfree gum is.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks all for your suggestions . I got brave today and used a scissor to cut it out very gently and voila it's gone. YAH !:thumbsup:


----------

